# [SOLVED] Memory problems



## Rolling Stone (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry if this is a really simple problem for you experienced guys - but I have a problem playing a game called "Championship Manager" - basically I have played it before and subsequently got bored with it and deleted it off the system. Recently, when I have loaded it onto my laptop - onto the C Drive where the "Properties" icon shows that more than half the memory is still available - I can play it for a little while and then a message comes up saying that "there is not enough memory to continue. Please free up some memory to continue"

Bizarrely I get the same message when I load the same game onto my main desktop PC - even though I haven't even started the game !! (And again, it has worked perfectly in the past - and there is still tons of memory on the PC)

Can you help ?? This is Champ Manager 00/01 so it doesn't require much by way of graphics.

To a complete computer novice like me it's as though somehow the disc thinks that ther is no memory when there is.........

Thanks !

RS


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Memory problems*

Hi there. Welcome to TSF.

The memory you're talking about is actually free hard drive space. The memory the game is talking about in the error message is most likely RAM. Some of the older games have trouble recognising RAM if there is too much installed. You can try running the game in compatibility mode and as administrator.

Right click the executable file (the icon you click on to play the game), click "Run as" -> Adminstrator. Click ok.

Right click it again, click "properties" click "Compatibility", tick "Run in compatibility mode for", and then choose Windows 95, 98 or 2000.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Memory problems*

Thanks very much - however, next question.....

I don't get the option of "Administrator" iwhen I click "Run as" - I get the choice of "Current User" and the the option to enter another Username and password. What next ???


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Memory problems*

Hmm interesting. Did you try simply running it in compatibility mode?

Is your account the only one on that computer?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Memory problems*

What are your Virtual Memory settings?

Start > Control Panel > System & Maintenance > System > Advanced System Settings > Advanced tab > Performance Settings button > Advanced tab > Change button

If it's set to 'Automatically manage paging file size', click the Custom Size button and set Initial and Maximum to 4096mb, click the Set button, OK to close the window, then reboot to complete.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Memory problems*

Guys - thank you both very much !! I think we have a result !

I have used both your methods and my desk top PC no longer has the memory warning. I will know about the lap top only when I get far enough for the message to have appeared, if you see what I mean ( I deleted the last game once that message cam up so I have to start again and see)

Just to clarify, whilst my laptop runs on Vista, my desk top is older and uses XP - which is why your instructions were not exactly the same as what I had on my screen. Sorry.

But happy endings !!!! Thanks to both of you !!!

RS


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

So it definitely is working now? If that's the case then I'm very glad. =) Kindly mark the thread as solved and enjoy your game.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Dec 8, 2009)

Apologies - have been waiting until I got to the same point in my game where the memory" filled up" last - time. This time it was fine and dandy !!

So thank you very much !!

RS


----------

